# Another year and more reds



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I left work early today because it was my birthday and I wanted to go fishing ;D I was able to catch high tide and on my second cast I picked up a rat red threw him back second fish was a good size red and the hooked pulled  I threw back out and about two minutes hooked another red he started heading for the mangroves so I put the pressure on and "snap" hes gone. So now Iam real bumed starting to wonder if its going to go down like this on my b-day. I moved around the corner and fish on a nice 32 inch red within a few minutes of relasing him the fights on again 29 inch red let him go. Thats when I decided to go to a spot where I can usally pick up a slot red and thats exactly what happen a 23inch red going home with me for fish tacos  Iam out [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

29


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

23


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet! Happy Birthday!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a darn good birthday to me.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

now thats how you celebrate a birthday [smiley=supercool.gif] congrats on a great day [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

